# Blood Recipe for a Permanent Stain



## skeletonowl

Hey guys! So i'm looking to take a regular old white t shirt and adding bloodstains to it. I'm looking for the best blood recipe for a permanent stain that won't come out at all or at least easily. (I won't wash this shirt with my other clothes of course)

If anyone can suggest a good recipe to achieve this that would be sweet! And making blood after school will be really fun haha!


----------



## Rahnefan

This is a dumb response, not me being a smartass: have you considered blood?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

red RIT dye? Kool-Aid with very little water added? Red food coloring? I'm sure most brands of fake blood on a white shirt will stain for sure. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Blood stains tend to be kinda brown.

If you mix red dye with chocolate syrup, it becomes a pretty good old blood color. Both ingredients will make a permanent stain. You might try it on an old shirt and see if it works.


----------



## The Watcher

Haunted Bayou said:


> Blood stains tend to be kinda brown.
> 
> If you mix red dye with chocolate syrup, it becomes a pretty good old blood color. Both ingredients will make a permanent stain. You might try it on an old shirt and see if it works.


This is what I was told at Hauntcon also. But, he said mix chocolate syrup and pancake suryp to then add the color.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Watcher said:


> This is what I was told at Hauntcon also. But, he said mix chocolate syrup and pancake suryp to then add the color.


I used choc. syrup mixed with red dye and clear corn syrup to make my zombie make-up. Looks great. I think the syrup gives it some thickness and makes it stick to your skin better so it doesn't drip. Works great for make-up.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

*Blood recipe*

I think by far the best blood recipe is made by mixing one 1 oz. bottle of red food coloring with a bottle of chocolate syrup. (I think they're 24 oz. bottles).

The good: It runs and drips perfectly, the color is dark and realistic, when you smear it the red is more visible just like real blood, and it tastes great too! If you drip some on the floor and it dries it stays shiny.

The bad: It can get sticky, sticky, sticky! I filled my mouth with it, tilted my head back and spit it over my chin and down my neck. It turned into a sticky, goopy mess as the night wore on but the effect was PERFECT! Also...it stains everything it touches...including skin!

NOTE...I find that if I submerge the shirt in water, ring it out, hang it outside on a hanger and THEN paint and splatter the "blood" with a cheap brush while the shirt is still dripping, it soaks into the fabric in a more realistic manner than if you just painted it on a dry shirt. After the shirt dries you can apply more blood to the "fresher" areas if you want some contrast.

Good times!!


----------



## The Watcher

Haunted Bayou said:


> I used choc. syrup mixed with red dye and clear corn syrup to make my zombie make-up. Looks great. I think the syrup gives it some thickness and makes it stick to your skin better so it doesn't drip. Works great for make-up.


Yeah I was getting ready to buy some from him. I asked him which was the best to get. He said, why would you buy it, you can make a gallon for almost nothing. I still bought some of the air brush red from him for mask and heads. He was with Wolf Art. Really great group.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have had good results with colonial cherry wood stain on latex. It has that darker blood look to it. If all you are doing is a shirt and want something that is not sticky and would be there for ever you might want to take a look at that.


----------



## skeletonowl

Thank you everyone for your input! I'm new to blood making and this is more than likely my first project with it. I'd like to try all these versions!


----------

